# How would you achieve this look in Lightroom?



## jordancslee (May 2, 2013)

So I really like the post work this photographer uses on her photos, but I can't quite place my finger on what techniques were used to achieve the look. Here's an example:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151375869157124&set=a.10151043132512124.423771.597667123&type=1&theater

Can anyone give me some pointers as to how I might get this feel using Lightroom 4?

Thanks!
Jordan


----------



## markojakatri (May 2, 2013)

Short answer: you need to raise your black levels to get that faded effect. It can be done with VSCO effects at least.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 2, 2013)

jordancslee said:


> So I really like the post work this photographer uses on her photos, but I can't quite place my finger on what techniques were used to achieve the look. Here's an example:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151375869157124&set=a.10151043132512124.423771.597667123&type=1&theater
> 
> ...



To me it has this very instagram feel to it. Not sure how you acheive it in lightroom, but I have seen that it has been covered as a topic in several photoshop magazines lately, so I guess that googling instagram effect for lightroom would yield some result?


----------



## cleon (May 2, 2013)

You can use Tone Curve in Lightroom, here's an example: http://youtu.be/7rl1hYgE-nQ

Cleon Santos


----------



## dirtcastle (May 2, 2013)

Great tutorial. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nightbreath (May 2, 2013)

jordancslee said:


> So I really like the post work this photographer uses on her photos, but I can't quite place my finger on what techniques were used to achieve the look. Here's an example:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151375869157124&set=a.10151043132512124.423771.597667123&type=1&theater
> 
> ...


There are lots of Lightroom tutorials out there, so you need to dig deeper. The picture you provided has intense color changes (as well as raised shadows), so there's no manual how to achieve the same effect, it depends on the original file you edit. I suggest you to start from the logic and application results of each slider individually


----------



## VitorMachado (May 4, 2013)

This look can be achieved with tone curves and some contrast, but, I don't think this exact photo was manually edited. There are film presets out there that give you a very realistic vintage/film look with a click of a mouse. Useful for people who don't have that eye for the film look. These presets are everywhere but VSCO (as stated above) definitely makes the best set in my opinion. They can be very useful in bulk editing and/or old school shoots per say.


----------



## dirtcastle (May 4, 2013)

In addition to raising the shadow levels, it looks like they sampled that green color and used it as the shadow tint in split toning.


----------



## zim (May 4, 2013)

Dustin Abbott was kind enough to pont me in the direction of these

http://www.adobelightroompresets.net/lightroom-presets/ultrafaded-presets/

Looks like a close match to me


----------

